# Covel 7a refurbish



## Sdmf5150 (May 18, 2017)

Just picked up this Covel 7a surface grinder. Interesting story on this find.  I found it at a indicator repair shop locally. He mentioned that he rarely used it and had gotten it from a retired machinist for Pratt and Whitney that had it in his home shop. I plan on doing a total clean and inspection and some paint. There doesn't seem to be any sloppiness at all which is good. Hopefully I won't have to do anything major to it and get some use out of it!


----------



## rgray (May 19, 2017)

Looking good !!!
I think you'll find it indispensable once you get to using it. 
I get a lot of use out of mine.


----------

